# Update...



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

I bought a dog yesterday (an 8 month old 5 lb maltipoo with maltese everything but coloring), even though I had to pay $200 for him. I decided that it's worth eating ramen for a few months now in order to have the dog with the traits I want rather than waiting until I had more spare $ for the purchase price and not being able to find the right fit. (I have vet care and food under control due to having a vet friend and buying food in bulk.) I've been out of work for a while and still don't have a job lined up, but if I wait until I'm working and have the money, I won't have as much time to train him and such, so I hope it wasn't a stupid idea... and that I find a deep love of ramen lol!

Picked him up Saturday and spent today socializing with him. He does super well with kids and will follow around anyone who is moving, though he returns when called. He's housebroken but had 2 accidents yesterday while acclimating and is crate trained for night time and home alone time. 

I'm attaching photos (apologies if they're large or something, have never attached a photo here before). 

To be honest, it still feels like I'm dog sitting for someone else, I think it's just tough for me to be easy to open up just yet but we're workin' on it! 


:wub:Thanks to all who've been emailing me about this and everything else, you guys really are incredible!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats, that little one will bring you great joy. What a sweet baby:wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Love that second picture :wub::wub: What is his name ?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kryss - he's totally adorable. He looks so alert and smart in that second photo. I'm so happy that you finally have another pup to love and love you. :thumbsup: I think it will take a little while to bond but I'm sure that within a couple of days you won't be able to believe he hasn't been with your for way longer.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, sweetheart, you have a wonderful puppy to love. He is so cute. I am so sorry that in a previous post I had forgotten why you were having a hard time. I am sure this precious little soul will bring you great happiness...and that will get you back on your feet again. My heartfelt best wishes for a world of happiness for you with you adorable little baby.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats Kryss . It will take a little time to bond so give it a few days. I hope this cutie brings you much happiness :wub: thanks for sharing his pics! Can't wait to learn more about him!


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

For those asking for more, here's the bit that I know so far... I've named him Saba, and he did pretty well last night and today. About 8 mins of whimpering/howling in his crate and then he was quiet all night, no accidents in the crate. Today I crated him for an hour while I ran errands and no accidents. Then I took him to meet my little nieces and he loved playing with them, will follow anyone who is moving around (chasing kids, walking with someone to the bathroom, wherever). He met 3 large female dogs (1 at a time) and wasn't sure what to think, but they weren't especially fond of him. He met 1 male dog who was ok with him, so he started to follow that dog around until the humans called him back to them. He seems to like water, trying to lick water off me when I got out of the shower and wanting to play near the pool when my nieces were in with their parents. He won't jump onto or off the couch. He also did fine in the car. 

Not sure of much anything else yet, still getting to know him, but am trying not to alter my schedule too much for him so he doesn't get used to tons and tons of attention only to have later issues when I do finally find a job. I'm glad he looks different than my Nikko as it makes it somehow easier, but I know it's going to take longer for me to bond in some ways because of that experience. 

He came with his crate/blanket/dishes/leash/lead, so I don't need to get him much, but I need to get a traveling bag for him. He's only about 5 lbs and not expected to grow bigger, but I need something, so amazon shopping will happen when there's some money to do so. He also only has 2 toys, so I'll need to buy him those when I can too. 

Thanks so much for all the well wishes... I admit that it's been really um... strange?... to have him here, but I'm trying to give it time and go from there!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations.  He is definitely cute and sounds so nice! I wish you the best with your new little guy! :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations...Saba is just a little sweetie! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats on your super adorable cutie pie :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Such a cutie! Congrats to you both  .


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, Saba is a cutie! I'm glad that you found each other! In no time at all, you'll bond with each other, and wonder what you did without him!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Kryss, I'm really so happy for you!! He sure is a cutie!! I love the name Saba! I'm sure it is a little strange having a pup around again but just love him and don't think too much about it and you'll be bonded before you know it. It took Opey a really long time until he jumped off the couch and the bed but he still doesn't up on them, you have to pick him. So it may take Saba some time with that. He sure is precious! :wub: I love his coloring too. He sounds like he is a really good boy!! If I can help with anything, let me know.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Kryss, I think he's just adorable! Please post some more pictures of Saba. I just love him!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili::chili:Congratulations, Kryss!!!! :chili::chili::chili::chili:  He is adorable and was meant to be with you! Because of his coloring, I bet he's got some Lhasa or Shih tzu in the mix too. He looks like a teddy bear, what a face! 

I look forward to hearing more about him and seeing lots more pics  I think that's a good thing that he doesn't jump on/off the furniture--you can train him to use steps to keep those little knees in good shape. 

Have a great day


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kryss, he is so, so, so adorable!!!!!! What a darling face! 
I wish you all the best together as you open your hearts to each other. Do up-date us often w/pix.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What an adorable little guy. Much good luck and happiness with Saba.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh gosh, he looks like a little sweetheart.:wub: I absolutely love his coloring. That second picture is just adorable. I am going to try to straighten it out for you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

He is totally unique and adorable


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

He is so adorable:wub:Kryss I am so happy for you!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Congratulations! He is definitely adorable! I love his coloring. :wub:


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

He is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

Oooohhhh! He is just sooooo adorable!! I believe you will bond with him in no time. He seems like such a sweetie pie. Keep us posted.


----------

